
Ask HN: How do you currently monitor cron jobs? - johnkevinmbasco
Sometimes a cron job fails and you won&#x27;t even notice for weeks or months that it is failing unless you manually check things (e.g, check data on the db, check the logs, run the cron job manually and check if it will finish running successfully, etc...).<p>I&#x27;m curious on how do you currently monitor cron jobs?<p>Like how do you know immediately that your cron jobs are failing (e.g, it fails to run or it fails to finish running successfully because of an unexpected error)?<p>Currently, we are using CronMonit ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cronmonit.app&#x2F; ) which is a simple tool that we built that notifies us via email when our cron jobs fail. I&#x27;m curious what tool are you using or if you even use a cron monitoring tool at all?
======
drnex
I use jenkins, they are not cron jobs at the system level, but jobs that can
either be executed periodically (defined with cron syntax) executed manually
or with a webhook (mainly for executing builds after a git push)

You can see the log of every execution, see what builds succeeded and failed,
etc. It works for me.

------
ahazred8ta
related:
[https://google.com/search?q=monitor+cron+jobs](https://google.com/search?q=monitor+cron+jobs)

~~~
johnkevinmbasco
Yes. But I'm curious what other people does.

